# need help hooking up oil gauge



## peej007 (Jun 8, 2010)

i bought an oil pressure gauge from ecs and no one has the slightest idea on how to look up the silly thing (sender unit). anyone know?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

find yourself a blank port on the oil filter bracket or tee into an existing port.

VDO does sell adapters also


----------



## ejv122 (Mar 8, 2006)

You could also buy a relocation kit. Instructions are included on the page.

http://store.42draftdesigns.com/VW-Oil-Pressure-Relocation-Kit_p_314.html


----------



## erty67 (Feb 23, 2010)

ejv122 said:


> You could also buy a relocation kit. Instructions are included on the page.
> 
> http://store.42draftdesigns.com/VW-Oil-Pressure-Relocation-Kit_p_314.html


Get this! Make's it an easy install. :thumbup:


----------

